# Chapman guitar owners?



## ShredRexGuitar (Jan 2, 2018)

Just picked up a Chapman ML3 Pro Traditional a few weeks back. Have wanted a Chapman and T style guitar for quite a while so was really pleased to see what Chapman was offering as part of the 2017 line.

Not the easiest guitars to find in Canada, was wondering how many others out there have one, and do you still love it? I haven't touched any other guitar since I got the ML3.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't have one. I'd definitely try one though.

What makes them unique? Since he's not actually building them, it comes down to specs and features, right?

What other guitars do you have that got pushed to the side?


----------



## ShredRexGuitar (Jan 2, 2018)

Well I was looking for a T style guitar but couldn't find one that had the features I wanted. For me the ML3 finally hit enough of the key points to trigger my interest.

The ML3 pro traditional is swamp ash, with a nice carved top and no pick guard. Has a wider neck than standard tele, comes with Hipshot locking tuners, 22 jumbo stainless steel frets, and luminescent side dots on the fret board. All things I really wanted, many of which not available on teles. 

Only downside was the stock single coils which was easy to fix. Dropped in a SD lil 59 in the bridge and hot rails in the neck for a little more omph

I have a few other guitars kicking around....Charvel San Dimas, Ibanez RG 420, Ibanez PGM-80P, Kramer 84, ESP/LTD GL-256, EVH stripey......but so digging the tele style chapman


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

ShredRexGuitar said:


> Not the easiest guitars to find in Canada, was wondering how many others out there have one, and do you still love it? I haven't touched any other guitar since I got the ML3.


Cosmo Music carries them, and they'll ship. They seem like a pretty good buy for the features they have. I've never tried one in person - how do you find the quality?

Electric Guitars - Right Handed - Electric Guitars - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Chapman is stocked at  https://guitarworks.ca/ here in Cowtown.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShredRexGuitar (Jan 2, 2018)

Cosmo was where I ordered it from

They also did a good job with the setup before it went out. Was gonna go demo it before buying but just easier to have it shipped.

I am very pleased with the guitar...good quality out of the box


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm curious about them as well as they seem very reasonably priced for what you get.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

georgemg said:


> Cosmo Music carries them, and they'll ship. They seem like a pretty good buy for the features they have. I've never tried one in person - how do you find the quality?
> 
> Electric Guitars - Right Handed - Electric Guitars - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music


It looks like they don't keep them in stock. Had I seen one there, I would definitely have tried one. I'm there often (was there yesterday, actually - that means I'm famous). Maybe I need to look closer. 

I _did _see those victory amps he always plays though.


----------



## ShredRexGuitar (Jan 2, 2018)

They actually have around 7 or 8 Chapman's in stock. I was there just recently as well after I ordered my ML3. There are several of the ML3 standard series (Indonesian made) which retail at $539.99. One hell of a bargain compared to a Mexican made tele at $799.

Hands down I prefer the Chapman, although the standard series isn't the same spec wise as my Pro Traditional. I was looking for a cheaper option and to leave it stock. But for the price difference I could easily add locking tuners and some Tusq string trees and string saver saddles to the Chapman and have a great guitar for less than the stock Mexican tele.


----------



## ShredRexGuitar (Jan 2, 2018)

I forgot to mention that Richie Kotzen signature Victory amp is nice. The 50w combo is great but a bit pricey


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Are these Korean made? Just curious.

Search results seem to indicate Chapman guitars could be made in China, Indonesa, Korea, UK...?


----------



## ShredRexGuitar (Jan 2, 2018)

I believe they were either Chinese or Korean made prior to the 2017 line. The Pro series continue to be made in Korea at WMS, the standard series are now made in Indonesia.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I assumed you were talking about this


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Made in Korea


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I assumed you were talking about this


that would be a stick, Chapman Stick


----------



## ShredRexGuitar (Jan 2, 2018)

I wouldn't know what to do with that thing lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

ShredRexGuitar said:


> I wouldn't know what to do with that thing lol


its basically a ukulele so you could throw it on the campfire or sell it for 3 times whats its worth to some bearded hipster


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> that would be a stick, Chapman Stick


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


>


use these


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> use these


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


>


sorry


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> sorry


LOL.


----------



## Avro Arrow (Dec 31, 2017)

Chapman's, don't they make ice cream? 

Well, if you're ever in the UK, you can bet that the Captain stocks them at Andertons.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Avro Arrow said:


> Chapman's, don't they make ice cream?


I went to school with 2 of the heirs to the Chapman fortune. We were all in the same grade....and not b/c they were twins....gnomesayin’?

But I don’t hold failing Gr. 4 against young Master Chapman, it didn’t stop him from making some mighty fine ice cream. The real stuff, not that “frozen dessert” garbage that tastes like chalks.


----------



## Avro Arrow (Dec 31, 2017)

Roryfan said:


> I went to school with 2 of the heirs to the Chapman fortune. We were all in the same grade....and not b/c they were twins....gnomesayin’?
> 
> But I don’t hold failing Gr. 4 against young Master Chapman, it didn’t stop him from making some mighty fine ice cream. The real stuff, not that “frozen dessert” garbage that tastes like chalks.


Wow, that's really cool and you're totally right about the ice cream!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The chocolate peanut butter & black cherry are outstanding.


----------



## ShredRexGuitar (Jan 2, 2018)

Quick sample of me channeling my inner EVH & playing the Chapman ML3 - testing out the helix tones for upcoming recording stuff I am working on. Translated OK but low volume just recorded direct into Reaper via USB from the helix

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fshredrexguitar%2Fevhtest-helix


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I GAS occasionally for a Chapman Ghost Fret. 










I want an Epi Korina Explorer as well, but the specs of this one more match my preferences.

Of course I could also just build a Destroyerman with some Ibby parts....

Can you tell I currently have Explorer GAS?


----------

